# Xorg: Failed to load module "amdgpu" on a box with IntelHD and AMD Radeon RX 550X



## Jiri (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello everyone

I'm afraid I'm going to need some help. Please go easy on me, I'm new to this exciting world of FreeBSD  I have a Lenovo E590 laptop with Intel HD graphics and AMD Radeon RX 550X and cannot start X.

*Relevant section from the Xorg.0.log*

```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module amdgpu
(EE) Failed to load module "amdgpu" (module does not exist, 0)
```

*What I've done*

Followed the guide here (chose amdgpu)
In /etc/rc.conf I have `kld_list="amdgpu"`
With just this, the  Xorg.0.log contained:

```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```

So I tried following this part of the handbook because it made sense that X doesn't know which device to use:

`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display` showed me the BusID of my AMD card
I put this in `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-amd.conf` I created:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver "amdgpu"
    BusID "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection
```

*Some notes (relevance may vary)*

`hw.syscons.disable=1` prevented the OS from booting (I admit I still have no idea what it's for )
The user is member of the video group and I'm not starting X as root  
Installed modules: `drm-fbsd-13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220223` and `drm-kmod-g20190710_1` - I understand the latter makes sure to install the right package, please correct me if I'm wrong 
FreeBSD version 13.1-RELEASE
Any ideas please?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2022)

Remove that driver-amd.conf, you shouldn't need it. amdgpu is the name of the kernel module, not the name of the Xorg driver. Just let it try to autodetect it. 

`hw.sysconf.disable` shouldn't be needed anymore either.


----------



## Jiri (Jul 1, 2022)

Aha, I see! But I tried to go back and remove it, and this is what I was getting from Xorg instead when I did that:


```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```

That's what puzzles me...


----------



## tyson (Jul 27, 2022)

Is this ziomario alterego ?


----------



## Jiri (Jul 27, 2022)

Not sure what you mean but to close this, I couldn't get it to work. Thank you anyway, I'll stick with Linux.


----------



## mohammed-alnahdi (Sep 21, 2022)

Jiri said:


> Not sure what you mean but to close this, I couldn't get it to work. Thank you anyway, I'll stick with Linux.



I have same laptop and I install FreeBSD with xfce. 
The setup for this you must see what is your VGA not your other GPU by the command line:

```
sudo pciconf -lvbce
```
and the VGA for Lenovo Thinkpad E590 is WhiskeyLake-U GT2 [UHD Graphics 620].
 So, the setting is by installing the Graphics Firmware *intel* and load it in /etc/rc.conf by adding line

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
or by root command 

```
# sysrc -f /etc/rc.conf kld_list+=i915kms
```
See FreeBSD wiki.


----------

